# Can tortoises eat garden mums?



## wugui the russian (Sep 2, 2013)

I was wondering if tortoises can eat garden mums? The tortoise table.org doesn't say anything! :S


----------



## peasinapod (Sep 2, 2013)

I've read on some german pages that it seems to be bad for them, or that there's the possibility that it could harm them. Another site said that the asian chrysantemi (?) are ok, but the european one are bad.

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Tyrtle (Sep 2, 2013)

The Tortoise table says "feed in moderation". Remember that "mum" is short for Chrysanthemum.


----------



## peasinapod (Sep 2, 2013)

Strange, I thought I had looked at The Tortoisetable adn I couldn't find anything, but now, here it is! But it does say that identifying it correctly is important, as chrysanthemum cinerariifolium and C. coccineum could potentially be harmful.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 2, 2013)

The edible chrysanthemum is chrysanthemum coronarium aka shunginku. 

Please be sure that is what you are feeding since others are used as, uggh, insecticides. Chrysanthemum cinerariaefolium is pyrethrum, an insecticide. Do NOT feed this one. Chrysanthemum parthenium is feverfew, which is good for human headaches and since it tastes like aspirin, not tasty nor good for tortoises.

Do what I do. Go to an Asian market if you have one near you and get shunginku / chrysanthemum tea. Make the tea for you. This tea has many benefits such as Vitamin C, Vitamin B5, calcium and magnesium. It is a natural coolant and helps with fever and heat stroke. It is believed to detoxify the liver and reduce cholesterol and helps in digestion of oily foods. Chinese medicine also says it is good for the lungs and respiratory issues as well.

After I drink my chrysanthemum tea (you can drink it hot or cold, both are yummy), open up the tea bag and feed it like I do, to my tortoises. Sprinkle it on top of whatever else they are getting. They love it. Animals always know what is good for them, right?

I also share my jamaica tea which is also known as Jamaican sorrel or hibiscus tea. You can buy it at most Latino markets. It's sold at most Mexican restaurants, the dark red drink. And same with rose hip tea. Good for us, good for tortoise. Just be sure you read the ingredients and clear for safety every ingredient if there are additional items in there for human tea drinkers. The simpler the ingredients the safer for our tortoises to recycle tea bag ingredients for that variety of foods we try to incorporate for their well being. And the teas are for our well being. Win-win.


----------



## peasinapod (Sep 2, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> The edible chrysanthemum is chrysanthemum coronarium aka shunginku.
> 
> Please be sure that is what you are feeding since others are used as, uggh, insecticides. Chrysanthemum cinerariaefolium is pyrethrum, an insecticide. Do NOT feed this one. Chrysanthemum parthenium is feverfew, which is good for human headaches and since it tastes like aspirin, not tasty nor good for tortoises.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing up the confusion. 
I would have never had the idea to feed tea to my tortoise, doesn't the caffeine affect them in some way?


----------

